# Filthys Trash to hopefully Treasure Bermuda Yard



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

What started as a young boy mowing lawns for all the family members has developed into a full blown lawn obsession.

Late 2016 i purchased my first home and set to work making it my own.
In the 80s my yard had lots of trees and bushes and also a 3500 sq ft garden along the side.
the trees were long gone but the stumps were left and covered with dirt, some ancient neglected beds boxwood's and holly bushes were all that was left.

2017 was a blur and was busy with a wedding and moving my wife and boys to NC from SC and outside of mowing my yard was neglected to say the least.

I started by cutting bushes and finally renting a small excavator to pull them up. Next i divided the yard into two separate areas with a fence down the back corner of the house to give me two reasonable areas
8,000 sq ft up front and 12,000 sq ft in the back. Both yards were a mixture of rough fescue ,clover and when the heat hit common Bermuda.

i had no idea what i was doing and it was easier to just mow it and think i was doing some good by throwing down whatever the cheapest bag of grass seed every now and then. Which brings us to where i found this forum and all the information i'm going forward with now.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

5-14-19

I've been mowing with the husqvarna at the #1 setting all season, seeing the poa disappear as it warms up is satisfying to say the least , along with some of the cool season grass. worked on the new chapin 20 v sprayer to fix a factory leak on the hose connection inside the battery connection cover and sprayed Celsius @ mid rate certainty at reg. rate and quinkill at reg. rate. Hoping to see some results where crabgrass and nutsedge have creeped in


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

These seem to be the problem spots for crabgrass and nutsedge


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hit the problem spots hard and knocked most everything out,bumped my HOC up a notch and its staying greener. Going to try my luck with PGR this week to try and get the Bermuda to spread more


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Caught a break in the monsoon and put down some quinkill to knock down the crabgrass that my pre emergent has stopped killing


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Did a bit of plugging from the ditch and added beside the bed in front of the house.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Did a mini leveling project, former owners had a garden and built up a hump from constantly turning up the soil in that area. Took a third of a cubic yard of sand to get it close. Looks like this will be an ongoing longterm project


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Looks like you are on the right track.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Well its been a while and a lot has happend since this last post. Found out baby # 4 was OTW and sold the house in December of 19' found our forever home and got in in February of 20'. It has an interesting yard for sure. it is terraced and has a mix of zoysia and common bermuda but also has a tone of shady spots. Ill post some pics but im pretty sure ill be switching to the cool side of things here soon.


----------

